# Yelp



## cda (Jun 8, 2016)

So I was setting in a restaurant and doing a Yelp review on how it was not do great, first and last visit,

Just wonder how a person could do Yelp reviews of inspectors and contractors???


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 8, 2016)

Just wanting to rate me one more time.......seriously,

More informal approach for in house research - not for public viewing-

Monkey Survey? I believe that is the correct term for the survey site I am thinking of...

I am sure that smarter people than me have other websites that may allow someone to register, perform the survey, and keep the survey results / comments restricted for viewing - or allowed them to be view in all or in part.


----------



## cda (Jun 8, 2016)

I thought it might be interesting

We publicly rate other stuff


----------



## ICE (Jun 9, 2016)

cda said:


> Just wonder how a person could do Yelp reviews of inspectors ???



People call the office manager.  There are three inspectors in my office.  I average 1.5 complaints a week...mostly solar contractors.  The other inspectors never generate complaints.  They are much better inspectors than myself.  Just ask the office manager.....or anyone else in the department.


----------

